# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  مسائل في البسملة

## أم أروى المكية

مسائل في البسملة .
 قال المرصفي رحمه الله في كتابه هداية القاري إلى تجويد كلام الباري :
وكلامنا على البسملة هنا خاص بالقراءة خارج الصلاة ويتعلق به ثلاث مسائل :
ولكل مسألة من هذه المسائل كلام خاص نوضحه فيما يلي :
المسألة الأولى في بيان حكم البسملة عند افتتاح القراءة بأول السورة :
أما حكم البسملة عند افتتاح القراءة من أول السورة باستثناء أول سورة براءة فلا خلاف بين القراء قاطبة في الإتيان بها حتماً وأما الافتتاح بأول سورة براءة فلا خلاف بين القراء أيضاً في ترك البسملة لعدم وجودها في أولها كما تقدم ذلك قريباً في باب الاستعاذة.

المسألة الثانية في بيان حكم البسملة عند افتتاح القراءة بغير أول السورة :
قلنا فيما تقدم أن المراد بغير أول السورة ما كان بعيداً عن أولها ولو بكلمة وعليه : فإذا ابتدئ من هذا المكان من أي سورة من سور التنزيل فيجوز لجميع القراء التخيير في الإتيان بالبسملة وعدم الإتيان بها والإتيان بها أفضل من عدمه لما مر.
وقد تقدم الكلام مستوفى على هاتين المسألتين في باب الاستعاذة عند الكلام على اقتران الاستعاذة بأول السورة وبغير أولها وفي هاتين المسألتين يقول الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله في الشاطبية :
ولابُدَّ منها في ابتدائك سورة... سواها وفي الأجزاء خُيِّرَ من تلا اهـ

المسألة الثالثة في بيان حكم البسملة عند الجمع بين السورتين :
المراد بالجمع بين السورتين انتهاء القارئ من قراءة السورة السابقة وشروعه في قراءة السورة اللاحقة كالانتهاء من قراءة سورة الفاتحة والشروع في قراءة أول سورة البقرة مثلاً ففي هذه الحالة وما شابهها يجوز ثلاثة أوجه لمن أثبت البسملة وفصل بها بين السورتين قولاً واحداً كحفص عن عاصم باستثناء آخر سورة الأنفال وأول سورة براءة وإليك ترتيب هذه الأوجه الثلاثة حسب الأداء :
الأول : قطع الجميع أي الوقف على آخر السورة السابقة وعلى البسملة والابتداء بأول السورة اللاحقة.
الثاني : قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث. أي الوقف على آخر السورة السابقة ووصل البسملة بأول السورة اللاحقة.
الثالث : وصل الجميع -أي وصل آخر السورة السابقة بالبسملة بأول السورة اللاحقة جملة واحدة.
وقد نظم هذه الأوجه الثلاثة العلامة الخليجي في قرة العين فقال رحمه الله تعالى :
وبين كل سورة وأخرى... لمن يبسمل ثلاث تُقرا
قطع الجميع ثم وصل الثاني... ووصْلُ كل فاتْلُ بالإتقان اهـ
وهذه الأوجه الثلاثة تجوز بين كل سورتين سواء رتبتا في التلاوة كآخر آل عمران مع أول النساء أم لم ترتبا كآخر الفاتحة مع أول المائدة.
وفي هذا يقول الإمام أحمد الطيبي في التنوير :
وبين سورتين لم ترتَّبا... ما بين ما رُتِّبتا قد أوجبا اهـ
التنبيه الأول : ولا يجوز وصل آخر السورة بالبسملة مع الوقف عليها لأن في ذلك إيهاماً بأن البسملة لآخر السورة السابقة والحال أنها لأول اللاحقة.
 وهذا هو الوجه الممنوع لجميع القراء بالإجماع وفيه يقول الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله في الشاطبية :
ومهما تصلها مع أواخر سورة... فلا تقفنَّ الدهر فيها فتثقُلا اهـ
 أما ما بين آخر الأنفال وأول براءة فثلاثة أوجه لعامة القراء وهي كالتالي :
الأول : القطع : أي الوقف على "عليم" مع التنفس والابتداء ببراءة.
الثاني : السكت أي الوقف على "عليم" بسكتة لطيفة بدون تنفس والابتداء ببراءة.
الثالث : الوصل أي وصل "عليم" ببراءة مع تبيين الإعراب وهذه الأوجه الثلاثة بلا بسملة لما تقدم وقد نظمها العلامة الخليجي في "قرة العين" فقال رحمه الله :
وبين الانفال وتوبةً بلا... بسملة أو اسكت أو صِلاَ اهـ
أيضاً بخلاف ما إذا كان آخر السورة بعد أول سورة براءة في ترتيب المصحف الكريم كأن وصل آخر سورة الكهف بأول سورة براءة فلا يجوز حينئذ إلا القطع بدون بسملة ويمتنع الوصل والسكت.
وكذلك إذا كرر القارئ سورة براءة كأن وصل آخرها بأولها فليس له في هذه الحالة إلا القطع بدون بسملة ويمتنع الوصل والسكت أيضاً.
التنبيه الثاني : إذا وصلت الميم من {الم} [الآية : 1] فاتحة سورة آل عمران بلفظ الجلالة جاز فيها وجهان للأئمة العشرة باستثناء الإمام أبي جعفر المدني والوجهان هما :
الأول : تحريك الميم بالفتح للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين مع المد الطويل نظراً للأصل قبل التحريك وهو السكون اللازم.
الثاني : تحريك الميم بالفتح للتخلص أيضاً لكن مع القصر وهو حركتان اعتداداً بالعارض وهو تحريك الميم : والوجهان صحيحان مقروء بهما لمن ذكرنا من القراء والمد الطويل هو المقدم في الأداء وبه قرأت وبه آخذ قراءة وإقراء.
التنبيه الثالث : علم مما تقدم في التنبيه الثاني أن الميم من {الم} [الآية : 1] فاتحة آل عمران فيها الوجهان المد والقصر في حالة وصلها بلفظ الجلالة فإن روعي هذان الوجهان مع أوجه الاستعاذة الأربعة فتصير الأوجه ثمانية باعتبار وجهي الميم على كل وجه من أوجهها الأربعة وهذا لعامة القراء باستثناء أبي جعفر كما مر.
أما إذا لم توصل الميم بلفظ الجلالة بأن وقف عليها فالأوجه الأربعة المعروفة وهي للقراء العشرة قاطبة.
وكذلك الحكم عند وصل آخر سورة البقرة بأول سورة آل عمران فعلى كل وجه من أوجه البسملة الثلاثة الوجهان الذان في الميم إذا كانت موصولة بلفظ الجلالة فتصير الأوجه التي بين السورتين في هذا المحل ستة أوجه وهذا لحفص عن عاصم ومن وافقه من المبسملين بين السورتين باستثناء أبي جعفر أيضاً.
أما إذا لم توصل الميم بلفظ الجلالة بأن وقف عليها فالأوجه الثلاثة المعروفة لحفص عن عاصم وموافقيه فحسب ويلاحظ عند الوقف على الميم في كلتا الحالتين أي حالة الاستعاذة وحالة الجمع بين السورتين  المد الطويل بالإجماع كما هو مقرر والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وأعز وأكرم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*زادكِ الله علما وبارك فيك*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وفيكِ بارك ، شكر الله لك مرورك الكريم .

----------

